# Hive Life Conference 2022 With Bob Binnie, Ian Steppler, and More.



## ifixoldhouses

Gatlinburg! I got married there, been 2-3 times, You gonna break out that mandolin? link to more info?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

ifixoldhouses said:


> Gatlinburg! I got married there, been 2-3 times, You gonna break out that mandolin? link to more info?


I actually am talking to some of my Opry buddies into putting on a 1 hour bluegrass show with me in it lol. They really are great and are willing to do it as gigs are hard to come by right now. That will just be a bonus if we do it.
We will have the best deals in the country available from supplements to frames and foundation. 10% off on an extractor with free delivery or something like that can add up quick. The big discounts I will have collected together in the coming weeks

Hope you are doing well here is the link with the info Buy tickets for Hive Life Beekeeping Conference 2022 at Sevierville Convention Center, Fri Jan 7, 2022 8:00 AM - Sat Jan 8, 2022 7:30 PM


----------



## G3farms

Me and Bizzy Bee will be there, just got our tickets


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

G3farms said:


> Me and Bizzy Bee will be there, just got our tickets


Awesome look forward to meeting you and learning about Beekeeping in Possum Valley!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Here are the Honey Show Rules.








Honey Show


THE HIVE LIFE HONEY SHOW Entries will ONLY be received: Friday, January 7th, 9:00a.m.-2:00p.m.(ET) Entries Released: Saturday, January 8th 6:00p.m.-8:00p.m.(ET) Honey Show Rules Unless otherwise noted, each entry of honey or beeswax exhibited must be produced in the exhibitor's apiary and the...




docs.google.com





Rick Sutton (Commercial beekeeper and National Honey Show winner) is the Head judge.


----------



## G3farms

Will we get to watch and hear the honey judge as he is judging, this will help us in the future when showing honey. Not judging behind closed doors and a score card given out, that really doesn't educate us very much.

Any list of vendors as of yet?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

G3farms said:


> Will we get to watch and hear the honey judge as he is judging, this will help us in the future when showing honey. Not judging behind closed doors and a score card given out, that really doesn't educate us very much.
> 
> Any list of vendors as of yet?


Yes, the judging will be able to be observed and won't be in a room off to itself.

The jars will be marked discreetly by other people than the judges for fairness.

Vendors are just now starting to get back with me on conference discounts. I don't have a list to announce quite yet but I have about 2 dozen great vendors so far. This year has been difficult getting anyone to do anything quickly. I understand why, but it does make things inconvenient.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Here is a Hive Life Facebook group for questions, conference information, vendor discounts, and more Hive Life Conference


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds




----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

A few of the Lyson products that will be at the Conference on display.


----------



## Bouterse urban bees

Looking forward to the conference. One of your videos said there was a list of discounts. Sorry forgot where you said.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Bouterse urban bees said:


> Looking forward to the conference. One of your videos said there was a list of discounts. Sorry forgot where you said.


Yes it is going to be really fun and cool to see all of the tons of bee equipment and personalities there. 
Here is a Facebook group devoted to it. Log into Facebook
There is a guy working on a website for the vendors and deals too but it's not complete yes. 
Here is a list of who is vending so far.

Current Hive Life Vendors:
Premier Bee Products
Dogwood Ridge Bees
Guardian Bee Apparel
Lorob Bee Vaporizers
HillCo
Strong Microbials
Mann Lake
Natures Image Farms
HappBee Acres
Horizontal Bees
Oxa-vap
EZY Loader
Pierce Beekeeping USA
Apimaye
Superior Poly Hives
Cutler Bee Supply
Pigeon Mountain Trading
The Hive Butler
Miller Bee Supply
Honeybee Tennessee
Rossman Apiaries
Hive Alive
Miller Mfg.
Pirate Queen Bee Apparel
West Alabama Bee Company
628 Dirt Rooster Merch. Randy McCaffrey


----------



## SWM

This looks like a good conference with a good lineup of speakers, but I'm surprised it was scheduled at a time that overlaps the ABF Conference in Las Vegas.


----------



## ifixoldhouses

SWM said:


> This looks like a good conference with a good lineup of speakers, but I'm surprised it was scheduled at a time that overlaps the ABF Conference in Las Vegas.


I thought this one was expensive, that one is like $500 onsite.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

SWM said:


> This looks like a good conference with a good lineup of speakers, but I'm surprised it was scheduled at a time that overlaps the ABF Conference in Las Vegas.


Yeah we didn't plan that to happen! It is very difficult to get a large venue between Jan and Feb. when our speakers are available and not beekeeping. 
Going forward our plan is to be on a different date for sure as this will be easier on vendors and especially attendees.
Still though, we have some great things going on!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

ifixoldhouses said:


> I thought this one was expensive, that one is like $500 onsite.


Yeah the food bill on ours costs about as much as our house did albeit we got our house for a great price.


----------



## psm1212

Kamon: Is Better Bee coming?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

psm1212 said:


> Kamon: Is Better Bee coming?


They are now Psm. They are bringing a smaller booth this year to test the waters. We are new so that is understandable. I am not sure if they are bringing much gear unlike many of the other vendors. 
Dogwood Ridge is bulking up on some Lyson and Betterbee products though!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds




----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds




----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Hive Life from the eyes of a 13 year old beekeeper.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Enjoy the Full Friday Bluegrass show that was Live at Hive Life 2022 Jan 7th and 8th 2022. Next year's conference is Jan. 6th and 7th 2023


----------



## Deens Bees

I purchased all the videos for this conference a few weeks ago. Well worth the money. Where can I get info on next year so I can purchase tickets and attend in person. Love that area of TN so plan to make a mini vacation of it.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Deens Bees said:


> I purchased all the videos for this conference a few weeks ago. Well worth the money. Where can I get info on next year so I can purchase tickets and attend in person. Love that area of TN so plan to make a mini vacation of it.


Thanks for the feedback Deens Bees. We will have the tickets available for purchase by June. We are devilishly working to dwarf last years event in the categories of education, fun, cool personalities, and product diversity/deals.

We also are working with the Dolly Parton organization to have deals on her various shows, Dollywood, Dixie Stampede, restaurants, hotels and more for those who want to make a fun trip out of it!

2023's event is January 6th and 7th at the Sevierville Convention Center.

Just got off the phone with Bob Binnie and he is going to bring a booth to our event! Going to be fun.


----------

